# Name ideas for a palomino gelding?!



## Summerhart (Jul 28, 2014)

I've had this gelding for a month and have not named him yet, he is a 4year old palomino foxtrotter and stands 15.2hh he is such a sweet horse and loves to please. Any name suggestions are great, thankyou!


----------



## paintmered (Jul 27, 2014)

Ace, Applejack, Arnie, Beau, Blitz, Mac, Buzz, Caspian, Cherokee, Chance, Cheerio, Cisco, Crackerjack, Cymba, Gucci, Pablo, Phoenix, Twister, Hamlet, Lance 

Those are just a few! Make sure to post make you name him!


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Digger, Cash, Jackson, Finn... He's a beautiful colour, good luck choosing a name!


----------



## BarrelRacerHeart (Oct 13, 2013)

I love palominos!

How about Sundance? Sandstorm, Golden Rule, Spartan, Spirit, Prince, Phoenix, Chance, Tucker?


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

My sister's palomino filly is named Cash. 

Since he's a fox trotter, and kinda sexy, why not Foxy?


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

From the pic, I'd call him Saint.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Trigger
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

My palomino gelding's name is Sonny. 

It's a fairly popular name for horses in general, though.  

I had a pally gelding named Dakota as well. Rex, Raz, Scout, Canyon, Bart, King, Lucky, T.J., C.J., Nick, Cody, Lakota, Ace, Socks...


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Sandstone, Sunset, Sunrise, Gold Nugget, Nugget


----------



## Hally1997 (Jul 26, 2014)

Tango, Twinkie, Bo, Buddy, Sonny, Spirit, Uno (friend had a palominlo named this because he was number one love in her life)


----------

